# yellow poo????



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi guys,

i have 4 mice all together in 1 cage and they are all pooping out yellow poo??

is this bad??
please help

thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yellow poo is the result of some kind of stress; could be diet related, could be just nervousness at something they are exposed to in their environment. It's just feces that hasn't been completely processed, just like newborn human baby poo. Even smells the same.

Are the meeces getting along OK?


----------



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi,

when my brother gets angry about the mice he yells at me and i dont know if thats it??
and just a few questions to help me

what should a GOOD diet consist of??
what should good treats consist of??
when should we hold our mice??
i use carefresh, hay, tissue for bedding is this ok??
can they still breed if they have yellow poo??

is there anything i can do to help them feel comfortable??

please help

thanks


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Please don't breed them if they are not in perfect health. Breeding takes a backseat to the health of the mice, definitely.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mousies should not be subjected to loud noise or abrupt changes of any other type in their environment.

It sounds like you need to use the search function to research care of these mousies you have. You have way too many questions for anyone to try to address in forum posts.

Please don't take my suggestion as a criticism; one does what one can unless one knows better. I wouldn't breed meeces that are being stressed out, does are liable to munch their babies if they don't feel secure or safe.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

How old are your mice and how long have you had them? If they are in a loud and violitle environment they can become very stressed and frightened. It may be best to cover them with a sheet or towel so their cage is darkened and feels safer.

Like others have said it is best not to breed them until they are in perfect health. Animals in poor health can have severe complications from pregnancy, which can result in loss of not only the litter but the doe as well.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what are you feeding them on.My mice do yellow poo because of the diet I give them.Are yours in good condition otherwise?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm personally a little concerned about the part where you (and therefore the mice) are getting yelled at. Is there anywhere the mice can go so that they're not where the brother is? Even aside from it being bad for them to get yelled at (or around), it's also maybe not the most fun thing for you. A better location might make him less concerned. One option I like when I was sharing space more, was to put my tanks in my closet. I'd leave the closet door open during the day, so they had a normal light cycle, but they were contained and in a space that was definitely mine and only mine, making roommates less grumpy about their presence.


----------



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

SarahC said:


> what are you feeding them on.My mice do yellow poo because of the diet I give them.Are yours in good condition otherwise?


yerr i guess they are but how do i tell?

they active eating etc

what food do you feed your mice???

thanks :]


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

mousegirl13, what you feed will in part be determined by where you are. Do you mind adding your country to you personal information so it will show on your threads.

In the US I suggest Harlan Teklad blocks. They are high quality lab blocks.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I feed mine a higher fat and protien diet compared to most on here including dairy .Results in a softer yellow poo similar to unweaned babies.The mice are visually healthy though which is a good indicator.Short shiney fur,well fleshed bodies and tails,bright,alert etc.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> what should a GOOD diet consist of??
> what should good treats consist of??
> when should we hold our mice??
> i use carefresh, hay, tissue for bedding is this ok??
> can they still breed if they have yellow poo??


This is all very basic stuff mousegirl. If you don't know this much yet then I would suggest you postpone any plans to breed until you have learned a lot more about keeping mice.

You can find all the information you need and more already posted on multiple threads throughout this forum.


----------



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

SarahY said:


> > what should a GOOD diet consist of??
> > what should good treats consist of??
> > when should we hold our mice??
> > i use carefresh, hay, tissue for bedding is this ok??
> ...


awesome can you give the topic's to me thanks !!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> awesome can you give the topic's to me thanks !!


There is a search bar near the upper right hand corner of this site! Search away, I'm sure you'll find tons of information!!


----------

